# Thoughts on this mating please.



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

There is a litter of pups from this dam
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=603818

and sire

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=591149

that is due to be whelped this week. Does anyone have any thoughts on this mating please? I am looking first and foremost for a dog with a stable temperament that I could try IPO and maybe agility with.

Thanks in advance








_________________________


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the dogs in the pedigree, but that's a very close linebreeding on Fax. Do both parents have hip evals?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for your time Christine. I have no idea how to read a pedigree and what it all means 

I am not sure as yet of the parents. The litter is due this week and I have only emailed the breeder at this stage. She said she will contact me after the whelping and we can have a chat then.

Is the close linebreeding a potential problem? Thank you again


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bianca! I am so excited for you! :happyboogie:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Bianca! I am so excited for you! :happyboogie:


:rofl: It's early days yet Lauren!!! But this litter is expected to be all black beauties! Brad has finally weakened and said I can have another instead of him wanting a Great Dane!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bianca said:


> :rofl: It's early days yet Lauren!!! But this litter is expected to be all black beauties! Brad has finally weakened and said I can have another instead of him wanting a Great Dane!!!!


The blacks are the best!

I knew you would win over Brad!:laugh:

I cant help but be excited for you and Moo!

Do you have a name in mind?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> The blacks are the best!
> 
> I knew you would win over Brad!:laugh:
> 
> ...


No not yet! We will have a 'discussion' over the name! I will show him the lists you sent me ages ago! But if the health doesn't check out, then I'm not prepared to risk it. Can't have another Wonky Donkey!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I did a mating test with sir and dam. Not sure what the plan is withthe breeding. That would be my first question to the breeder. What are you looking to produce with this pairing?

Mating test - German Shepherd Dog

I hope the link comes up for the mating test.

*Linebreeding - 5 generations*


4 - 5............................................. in SG Mink vom Haus Wittfeld
4 - 5............................................. in Cindy vom Lelbacher Hexenteich
4 - 5............................................. in Centa Kanicky les
3 - 4............................................. in Fee am Pilgerbach
3 - 4............................................. in SG Dolf ze Zakovy hory
4 - 5............................................. in Bero vom Friedersdorfer Flur
2 - 3............................................. in Fax Vom Grenzgänger



A lot of common ancestry, and unless you really know what you are doing and what they are all producing, you can really go wrong or really do great.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you very much Dawn.

Unfortunately I need a translator! I really have no idea what I am looking for/or is not desirable. Molly is the first PB I bought and that has been a bit of a fizzer so to speak. I have only had SPCA x breeds before. I am lost!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You should get some strong working dogs, and that's always a good start.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Cliff  That is what I think I am looking for. There really doesn't seem to be 'that' many WL breeders here, mostly SL.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Mating test - German Shepherd Dog

good pedigree for strong working dogs, plan and logic clear . dogs should have balance in character, a little more old style - less prey oriented in bite work development, but with just enough - Mink has a very good foil in the repeated use of Bernd Lierberg through different sources. Bronson lends a certain intensity - 

dogs should be good for sport and beyond , enough drive and desire to work to do the job and then some but have the ability to be centred , under self control , not excitable or reactive as a primary .

I like the pedigree, familiar with many of the names through personal experience .

you can also look at the collective goals of some of the breeders - strong working dogs 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

B, I am so excited for you!!! Can the breeder put you in touch with anyone she has sold dogs to in the past? Maybe you could meet some of this mating's offspring, get a feel for what the owners have been able to do with their dogs.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Bianca.....how exciting...a new puppy....and a black one!!!
I looked into this breeder when I got Luther and could only find great things about them. They were a little too far from me to consider. 
You are right....not many working line breeders around but of the ones I found these guys seemed to be on the ball.
Good luck.....I had a look at mum and she is divine!!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for that explanation Carmen, I truely appreciate it 

Leah I am hoping so!

Thanks Sparra, I hope there will be a puppy for me!!! TBH I never had black at the top of my list but I just REALLY want a nice stable dog - colour meh!


----------

